# satori seeds?



## oldfogey8 (Jul 25, 2014)

i have been reading (and frankly salivating while doing so) a few of your journals and posts about the mandala satori strain. i'd like to make that my next project. the problem is all the seed banks are sold out and mandala looks to be out of  the office for a while. anybody know of any seed banks i may have missed that have seeds in stock? i can wait for a while. if not, what is the next best strain from mandala that i should try? thanks.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2014)

Herbies has Satori. So do a few other places. Use this seed finder..

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Satori_Deluxe/Mandala_Seeds/


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2014)

Really good choice, satori, for old fogies like us. I hope you can get some soon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2014)

Satori has been part of my grows since I discovered her in 2007.  Like Rosebud said, it is good strain for us old fogies that may have trouble getting up and getting going.  Beyond the Brain is 1/2 Satori and is good, but you may want to hold out until you can find some Satori--she really is the best!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 25, 2014)

thanks hackerman. i am pretty sure i checked there yesterday or the day before and it said out of stock. just checked now and you are correct. they are in stock. maybe i was just a wee bit buzzed. still in the netherlands so i have been smoking more than usual...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 26, 2014)

I want some satori beans, too! I'm an old fogie :headbang2:


----------

